
BZFlag: open-source, portable, online multi-player game - cryptonector
http://bzflag.org/
======
AceJohnny2
Man, I remember playing BZFlag in college, over 10 years ago. Fun to see it's
still running...

~~~
swah
Me too, but I remember I didn't like when the rules allowed jumping. :)

~~~
cryptonector
There are maps that don't allow jumping. Ducati maps, for example. All sorts
of variations are possible.

------
fit2rule
Every few years I check in with BZFlag again and have a few moments play ..
and get absolutely trounced by .. whoever/whatever .. is playing on the server
I join. It's been very rare that I play for longer than 10 minutes .. just
because its so darned frenetic and chaotic that its hard to get into the flow.
I wonder if that has changed this year .. time to go find out. ;)

(I used to love playing Spectre VR
[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_(video_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_\(video_game\))]
back in the day, multiplayer.. if BZFlag is too crazy, I may just try to rig
up a Spectre VR network locally for my kids and me to have a few bashes...)

~~~
edwintorok
There is also ZeroBallistics:
[http://www.zeroballistics.com/downloads.php](http://www.zeroballistics.com/downloads.php)

~~~
fit2rule
Thanks for that, looks fun! There's something very appealing about tank games,
it seems - both from the 'hmm, I'll write my own' angle as well as the 'spend
hours in a virtual tank blowing things up' side of things. I guess it really
appeals to some primal instinct .. at least, in my case I know its true. :)

------
Figlen
Probably my favourite game ever. Played mainly by die-hard experienced
players. There's always talk of the game dying off, but still, here it is
alive and reasonably well! The graphics would not impress anybody who is used
to modern multiplayer games, but the gameplay is second to none. Easy to
learn, difficult to master. And great fun to boot. Give it a try!

~~~
liotier
Actually the graphics are way past obsolescence and now in thoroughly classic
territory - I believe they are now an asset to this game !

------
jklaps
Somehow the red icon on the homepage instantly reminded me of the tank view of
Bolo. I remember wasting hours playing it on the university network many many
years ago...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolo_(1987_video_game)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolo_\(1987_video_game\))

------
liotier
Still rocking and the highly stylized graphics makes it great family fun with
my daughters !

------
cryptonector
It's a 3D tank game, with user-designed maps.

There's roughly two types of play: league play, and not. The former are either
CTF or 1vs1. The latter are any of free-for-all, CTF, or rabbit hunt.

Head on over. It's fun.

------
paulbjensen
This is a thoroughly enjoyable game, especially with laser beams and the
invisible cloak.

------
cryptonector
We need more league players... It's really fun folks, come on in!

------
marcoms
Its in Arch's [extra] repo, which is convenient.

------
ozh
So basically this is Quake but with tanks?

